# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  ***Must Read Fiction***

## sevin

I like to read fiction as often as nonfiction, and I'm always looking for more good books to read. It's entertaining and enlightening. I noticed there wasn't a thread strictly for fiction, both modern and classic, so here it is. 

Try and post fiction that at least has something to do with economics/politics/war etc. since most of us here are interested in those subjects. 

Adams, Richard - Watership Down
Alten, Steve - The Shell Game
Asimov, Issac - Foundation, Robots and Empire
Bracken, Matthew - Domestic Enemies, Enemies Foreign and Domestic
Bradbury, Ray - Fahrenheit 451
Bryan, J.L. - Dominion
Bunyan, John - Pilgrim's Progress
Butcher, Jim - Storm Front
Caldwell, Taylor - The Devil's Advocate
Collins, Suzanne - The Hunger Games 
Condon, Richard - The Manchurian Candidate
Dick, Philip K. - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?, Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said, The Man in the High Castle, Ubik
Doctorow, Cory - Little Brother
Dostoevsky, Fyodor - Brothers Karamazov, Crime and Punishment
Ellis, Bret - American Psycho
Ellison, Harlan - Repent, Harlequin! Said the Ticktockman
Erofeev, Venedikt - Moscow to the End of the Line
Flynn, Vince - Term Limits
Frank, Pat - Alas, Babylon
Garret, Garet - The Driver, The Cinder Buggy, Satan's Bushel
Golding, William - Lord of the Flies
Goodkind, Terry - Wizard's First Rule
Greenburg, Martin and Mark Tier - Give Me Liberty
Halffast - Lights Out
Hamilton, Peter F. - The Reality Dysfunction
Heinlein, Robert - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress
Heller, Joseph - Catch 22
Herbert, Frank - Dune, Hellstrom's Hive
Huxley, Adlous - Brave New World
Koontz, Dean - Dark Rivers of the Heart
Lem, Stanislaw - Eden
Lewis, C.S. - The Chronicles of Narnia, Space Trilogy
Lewis, Sinclair - It Can't Happen Here
Levin, Ira - This Perfect Day
Martin, George R.R. - A Game of Thrones
Maymin, Zak - Publicani
Mills, Kyle - Storming Heaven
Minns, Michael - The Underground Lawyer
Moore, Alan - V for Vendetta, Watchmen
Mullen, Thomas - The Last Town On Earth
Olyesha, Yuri - Envy
Orwell, George - Animal Farm, 1984
Party, Boston T. - Molon Labe!
Pasternak, Boris - Doctor Zhivago
Pelevin, Victor - Omon Ra
Rand, Ayn - Anthem, Atlas Shrugged, The Fountainhead, We the Living
Rawles, James - Patriots
Remarque, Erich - All Quiet on the Western Front
Ross, John - Unintended Consequences
Shute, Nevil - On the Beach
Simmons, Dan - Hyperion
Sipos, Thomas M. - Vampire Nation
Smith, L. Neil - Hope, The American Zone, The Probability Broach
Solzhenitsyn, Alexandar - One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich
Suprynowicz, Vin - The Black Arrow
Thor, Brad - Path of the Assassin
Tolkien, J.R.R. - The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings
Tolstoy, Leo - War and Peace
Turtledove, Harry - The Guns of the South
Uris, Leon - Mila 18
Vonnegut, Kurt - Slaughterhouse Five
Williams, Jay - The Practical Princess
Wilson, F. Paul - Deep as the Marrow, The LaNague Chronicles, The Tomb
Wylie, Philip - Triumph
Zamyatin, Yevgeny - We

----------


## RonPaulCentral

I would like to suggest one.... I really enjoyed this read.

It is called "Patriots"

You can read about it here.

http://www.survivalblog.com/writings.html

Enjoy.

----------


## dgr

I like Vince Flynn and Brad Thor, all are former goverment employees and their books deal with the ins and outs of military intelligence politics, and the war on terror. Thor's book have humor
Flynn's main character still has more controll than Jack in 24 but its slipping fast because of politics
Kyle Mills books are much the same but his come out at a slower pace so you lose track
For non fiction you must read "Angler" about Cheney . You will find out why they don't call him "Darth Vader "for nothing

----------


## sevin

> I like Vince Flynn and Brad Thor, all are former goverment employees and their books deal with the ins and outs of military intelligence politics, and the war on terror. Thor's book have humor
> Flynn's main character still has more controll than Jack in 24 but its slipping fast because of politics
> Kyle Mills books are much the same but his come out at a slower pace so you lose track


Can you recommend which books by these authors would be best to start with?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Critical fiction reading for freedom lovers- "We" by Yevgeny Zamyatin, "Oman Ra" by Vladimir Pelevin (both are rather dystopian and super cool)  Also, "A day in the life of Ivan Denisovich" "Envy"(the Yuri Olyesha version) and "Moscow To The End Of The Line", are great illustrations of the evils of a Leviathan State.

----------


## sevin

> I would like to suggest one...It is called "Patriots"
> 
> http://www.survivalblog.com/writings.html


That looks like my kind of novel, thanks.




> Critical fiction reading for freedom lovers- "We" by Yevgeny Zamyatin, "Oman Ra" by Vladimir Pelevin (both are rather dystopian and super cool)  Also, "A day in the life of Ivan Denisovich" "Envy"(the Yuri Olyesha version) and "Moscow To The End Of The Line", are great illustrations of the evils of a Leviathan State.


Cool. Thanks guys, these are the kind of suggestions I'm looking for.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

Absolutely, positively, MUST read fiction -- just about anything by author *F. Paul Wilson*, especially these:

*Deep as the Marrow* 
"Crackpots and left-wingers have talked about it for years, but no one with any real authority has ever considered it. It would be political suicide. But President Thomas Winston has taken the boldest and most bizarre step in the War on Drugs that the United States has ever seen. Vowing to make narcotics legal and to tax and regulate them to the brink of extinction, he intends to take the billions of dollars generated from their sale out of the hands of the drug cartels and move the money into the government's coffers. 

The conservatives and the Bible Belt are outraged. They swear they'll fight to the death to defeat the President's proposal and see him impeached. The drug lords laugh - they're sure decriminalization will never happen. But then important and respected figures begin to speak out in the media, guardedly supporting President Winston's ideas. 

Security at the White House is the tightest in its history as death threats pour in daily in ever-increasing numbers. Winston is not concerned. His men are handpicked, the best in the world. Nothing can get to him before he attends the International Drug Summit at The Hague. But they can get to Dr. John VanDuyne, Winston's personal physician and oldest friend, and the one man who can have an audience with the Chief Executive at any time. Someone has kidnapped the doctor's little girl and all he has to do to get her back is poison his best friend - the President of the United States. " - source: http://repairmanjack.com/writing.htm#novels


*LaNague Series*
"The LaNague Federation future history developed from my long-term disdain for that hoary SF cliché, the galactic empire. Really, even with a faster-than-light-drive, the idea an iron-fisted centralized power micromanaging a collection of worlds spanning dozens of light years is absurd. My concept was a little more practical: a loose confederation of colonized worlds left pretty much to their own devices with a centralized Big Stick hanging over them to dampen any aggressive or acquisitive tendencies. In other words: Hands Off. Laissez Faire. 

What a concept. Its called libertarianism. It affronts the Left with its espousal of a free-market economy, and scandalizes the Right with its advocacy of legalized drugs and prostitution. From the outset I wanted my science fiction to incorporate this odd but fundamentally consistent view of the world. It felt right. Lots of SF concerns aliens, and libertarianism seemed pretty damn alien to just about everyone I knew. 

Along the way, I coined the acronym KYFHO to capsulize the Federations underlying philosophy. The term seems to have taken on a life of its own. Google it and youll get thousands of hits. Ive even seen a KYFHO license plate. 

And it all started here." - source: http://repairmanjack.com/writing.htm#novels


*Repairman Jack Series*
"Repairman Jack is a self-titled "fix-it" man, but not in the common workshop sense. He is something of an underground mercenary, hired by everyday people to fix situations that cannot be dealt with through legal means (e.g. by blackmail). He is careful about who he agrees to do fix-its for, preferring innocent, desperate citizens being victimized with no one else to turn to. These fix-its usually begin simply, but grow into complex problems that begin to involve more and more sci-fi & supernatural elements as the novels continue. The second novel, Legacies, is the only one that is completely free of any overtly supernatural elements.

All of Jack's fix-its are immediately relevant problems in today's world, covering topics such as conspiracy groups, grassroots movements, designer drugs, public shootings, terrorists, legal dealings and scientific & biological experiments. Jack relies on his brain, wits, experience and real-life weapons and techniques to do battle, and though he makes increasing use of supernatural sources of information (a spiritual medium, an indestructible tome of unknown age), he has so far not used supernatural weapons or abilities in battle.

Jack hides his identity from the government by not voting, paying taxes, opening bank accounts, registering guns or cars, or doing anything else that will leave a paper or electronic trail. He uses a TracFone to leave untraceable calls, demands cash only for payment, and stashes his savings in gold coins in his apartment. He consistently wears gloves or wipes surfaces in order not to leave behind traces of his identity. He advertises his services strictly by word of mouth and via an anonymous website." - source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repairman_Jack

Wilson is a fantastic writer, a long-time libertarian and a genuinely decent human being. I highly recommend all of his books.

----------


## dgr

the 1st Flynn book  Term Limits was published in 1997 plot "what if America's politicians were held accountable for their broken promises and made to pay for their corruption", next was Third Option and Transfere of Power,  in all  there are 7 books, try used book stores first for the paper backs
 I have not been able to find Brad Thors,  first  and second books Path of thee Assassin 2003 and State of the Union 2004 last book published 2008
Kyle Mills books start in1997 Storming Heaven, Sphere of Influence Free Fall and Burn Factor 
7 books in all   Try the bargin dept at Barnes and Nobles for newer Hardback on bargin racks
All are really good fast paced

----------


## Kotin

how can you have Hellstrom's Hive and not Dune?


thats blasphemy..

----------


## Conza88

This has been covered; check sig.

----------


## sevin

> how can you have Hellstrom's Hive and not Dune?
> 
> thats blasphemy..


lol. fixed




> This has been covered; check sig.


Not quite. I've checked the other lists and they're mostly nonfiction with very little variety in the way of fiction.

----------


## Conza88

Yeah, which is why the suggested fiction will be added lol...

----------


## 0zzy

The Bible...


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, I'm kidding.
I think.
It's not literal... is it? :\ :X

----------


## Theocrat

_The Pilgrim's Progress__The Lord of the Rings__The Chronicles of Narnia_

----------


## eduardo89

You have to add War & Peace by Tolstoy to that list, its perhaps the most beautiful book ever written.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The Bible...
> 
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, I'm kidding.
> I think.
> It's not literal... is it? :\ :X



It's not literal, but it's good reading if you want a better understanding of Western history and philosophy, IMHO.

----------


## DAaaMan64

I'm surprised to see Atlus Shrugged isn't on here.

----------


## Dieseler

Lights out.
Its still up and hard to put down.
http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/ficti...htsout1-10.pdf
If you liked Jericho,
you will like Lights Out.
Oh, by the way.
The entire first season of Jericho is up here.
http://www.youtube.com/show?p=YOcB-f_fDlE

----------


## Unspun

No Garet Garrett?

----------


## Imperial

You may start laughing. But the book _Watership Down_  by Richard Adams is a timeless classic that heralds classic liberalism as an ideal system. It follows the story of a warren of rabbits that evacuates an area soon to be destroyed and must found a new warren (at Watership Down).

Richard Adams started the book as a tale for his children, but it is one of those books that incorporates many elements and works on multiple levels. Greek epics, Native American history, and most significant ideological systems. The final antagonist in General Woundwort mixes elements of Soviet Russia in Nazi Germany, where he has a dictatorship that has sacrificed liberty for safety. They attempt to exterminate the Watership Down warren, which represents liberalism.

It also has a warren that has sacrificed its safety in a manner reminiscient of _Brave New World_, where they are in a practical state of ecstasy. All in all, it is well worth the 500 pages and is one of my top 5 favorite books of all time.

Of course, I include _Brave New World_ and _Catch-22_ in those top books as well.

----------


## sevin

> I'm surprised to see Atlus Shrugged isn't on here.


It is.




> You may start laughing. But the book _Watership Down_  by Richard Adams is a timeless classic that heralds classic liberalism as an ideal system. It follows the story of a warren of rabbits that evacuates an area soon to be destroyed and must found a new warren (at Watership Down).


Not laughing. I read that. Good call.




> No Garet Garrett?


Thanks for suggesting this! I'd heard the name before, didn't know anything about him. For those who don't, here's something from mises.org: http://mises.org/story/2751. Also, the links to his books in the OP are to free pdfs.

----------


## JasonC

I always see people suggest Heinlein's "the moon is a harsh mistress" but have not yet read it. I have read "Stranger in a Strange Land" before and thought it was great.

If anyone has read both, which one is better?

----------


## sevin

> I always see people suggest Heinlein's "the moon is a harsh mistress" but have not yet read it. I have read "Stranger in a Strange Land" before and thought it was great.
> 
> If anyone has read both, which one is better?


Honestly, I have not read The Moon is a Harsh Mistress" yet. I found a copy at the local used bookstore last week though so I'm planning on reading it soon. I get the feeling it will be better than Stranger in a Strange Land. I'll let you know.

----------


## 0zzy

> You may start laughing. But the book _Watership Down_  by Richard Adams is a timeless classic that heralds classic liberalism as an ideal system. It follows the story of a warren of rabbits that evacuates an area soon to be destroyed and must found a new warren (at Watership Down).
> 
> Richard Adams started the book as a tale for his children, but it is one of those books that incorporates many elements and works on multiple levels. Greek epics, Native American history, and most significant ideological systems. The final antagonist in General Woundwort mixes elements of Soviet Russia in Nazi Germany, where he has a dictatorship that has sacrificed liberty for safety. They attempt to exterminate the Watership Down warren, which represents liberalism.
> 
> It also has a warren that has sacrificed its safety in a manner reminiscient of _Brave New World_, where they are in a practical state of ecstasy. All in all, it is well worth the 500 pages and is one of my top 5 favorite books of all time.
> 
> Of course, I include _Brave New World_ and _Catch-22_ in those top books as well.


Watership Down video on youtube from the movie scares the hell out of me.

----------


## Pod

*Stanislaw Lem - Eden*

A novel from the famous eastern block science fiction writer about a strange, mind-boggling form of tyranny.

Get the .pdf version here: http://www.2shared.com/file/6856862/...em_-_Eden.html

----------


## disorderlyvision

*Give Me Liberty edited by Martin Greenberg and Mark Tier* 

amazon link

From the back cover:




> Liberty is a recurring theme in science fiction. Here's a volume of explorations of this theme, some even arguing that freedom can be best served by doing away with government entirely. As Thomas Jefferson wrote, "Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty." And in the future, eternal vigilance against our own government will be even more important than vigilance gainst hostile outsiders.
> 
> A stelar roster of science fiction writers consider how a government-free society could operate, how the Soviet Union might have fallen apart even earlier because of an apparenty harmless device, how a low-tech society might throw off the influence of more "advanced" intruders, how the rght to own weapons is fundamental to freedom, and much more.
> 
> In the future, liberty may be even more threatened than in our present - and this volume suggests very unusual ways of defending it....

----------


## BoogerSnax



----------


## DirtMcGirt

Just Finished "Slaughter House Five",   Damn good book and a quick read.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> I always see people suggest Heinlein's "the moon is a harsh mistress" but have not yet read it. I have read "Stranger in a Strange Land" before and thought it was great.
> 
> If anyone has read both, which one is better?





> Honestly, I have not read The Moon is a Harsh Mistress" yet. I found a copy at the local used bookstore last week though so I'm planning on reading it soon. I get the feeling it will be better than Stranger in a Strange Land. I'll let you know.


The Moon is a Harsh Mistress is better by FAR, imho.

It is also where the slogan TANSTAAFL! (There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch) comes from, so that alone should highly recommend it.

----------


## Rael



----------


## DirtMcGirt

> I would like to suggest one.... I really enjoyed this read.
> 
> It is called "Patriots"
> 
> You can read about it here.
> 
> http://www.survivalblog.com/writings.html
> 
> Enjoy.


I am on ch 7.  Tons of survival info in this book.  I would recommend a notebook nearby b/c there have been so many times I have said to myself "Damn that's clever."

-Maybe we could contact the author and  make a Q&A thread.-

Character development so far has been slow.


 This book isn't fiction but Has anyone read "Amusing ourselves to Death"  by Postman?

----------


## CCTelander

The Probability Broach - L. Neil Smith
The American Zone - L. Neil Smith
The Moon is a Harsh Mistress - Robert A. Heinlein
Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
The Black Arrow - Vin Suprynowicz
Unintended Consequences - John Ross
Hope - Aaron Zelman & L. Neil Smith

Plus, anything by F. Paul Wilson, particularly the Repairman Jack stuff.

----------


## tan300

Loved The Devil's Advocate!
Also enjoyed Captains and the Kings and Ceremony of the Innocent

----------


## Aden

_Hunger Games_  trilogy by Collins.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

BTW, I think _The Gulag Archipelago_ by Alexander Solzhenitsyn is good reading for a quite accurate description of a totalitarian state. (the book was so antithetical to the Soviet regime that Solzhenitsyn had to write in total secrecy and was constantly keeping his manuscripts hidden from the KGB)

----------


## eduardo89

> BTW, I think _The Gulag Archipelago_ by Alexander Solzhenitsyn is good reading for a quite accurate description of a totalitarian state. (the book was so antithetical to the Soviet regime that Solzhenitsyn had to write in total secrecy and was constantly keeping his manuscripts hidden from the KGB)


Solzhenitsyn was an amazing writer.  The Gulag Archipelago and One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich are his best known works, but my favorite book by him is Cancer Ward.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Solzhenitsyn was an amazing writer.  The Gulag Archipelago and One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich are his best known works, but my favorite book by him is *Cancer Ward*.


Is that available online free?  I've never read it.  Samizdat literature is awesome.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

To this I will add (I have no idea if they've been mentioned):

*Hyperion Cantos by Dan Simmons*

1. Hyperion http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperio...mmons_novel%29

2. The Fall of Hyperion http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fall_of_Hyperion

3. Endymion http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endymio...rion_Cantos%29

4. Rise of Endymion http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rise_of_Endymion

and 
*
Night's Dawn Trilogy by Peter F. Hamilton*

1. The Reality Dysfunction http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Reality_Dysfunction

2. The Neutronium Alchemist http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Neutronium_Alchemist

3. The Naked God http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_God

Both are AMAZING series

----------


## Liberty4life

Isaac Asimov - Robots and Empire

Has relevance in regards to the earth becoming unlivable due to radiation.

----------


## BuddyRey

Two GREAT libertarian novels that I've thoroughly enjoyed:

_Molon Labe!_ by Boston T. Party - the story of a mass libertarian migration to the state of Wyoming, and the panic it triggers in Washington.  My description really can't do the book justice at all, and I can't say enough good things about it.  Long story short though, once you're finished with it, you'll be chomping at the bit to get involved with a free state movement; especially the real-life Free State Wyoming.

_The Probability Broach_ by L. Neil Smith - An accidental fall through a a dimensional rift leads the traveler to an alternate history where a different outcome to the Whiskey Rebellion has led to America being a thorough-going libertarian society.  Again, I can't say enough good things about this book.  The backstory of the alternate dimension is very well thought out; the descriptions of life in libertarian America are enthralling, and will make you even more eager to fight to good fight to help bring about such a world.

----------


## BuddyRey

//

----------


## KCIndy

> _Hunger Games_  trilogy by Collins.


That is a fascinating trilogy!

I know it is supposed to be "young adult" reading, but this old codger found it to be a fast paced, thought provoking read.  It has some interesting liberty oriented themes and does a good job of portraying the brutal psychology of totalitarianism.

----------


## PierzStyx

I'll throw in "Vampire Nation" by Thomas Sipp as well. Its not a brilliant piece of fiction, definitely not along the lines of 1984 or Brave New World. But it is a fun read. The story is about an American movie producer who goes to Communist Romania in the 1980s to make a movie and finds out all the Communist leaders are secretly vampires! 

Another fun read is The Guns of The South by Harry Tuirtledove. Its an alternative history story where people travel back in time to the Civil War and gives the South AK-47s to win and what happens afterward. A little silly sounding but really excellently written. 

American Gods by Neil Gaiman. Every few years I come back and re-read this book. I love it. About a man who gets caught up in the world of ancient gods living amongst us.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Isaac Asimov - Robots and Empire
> 
> Has relevance in regards to the earth becoming unlivable due to radiation.


The original Foundation Trilogy is fantastic too!

----------


## KCIndy

> Another fun read is The Guns of The South by Harry Turtledove. Its an alternative history story where people travel back in time to the Civil War and gives the South AK-47s to win and what happens afterward. A little silly sounding but really excellently written.



I'll second that!  It is a fascinating "what if?" novel.  It's one of those books that can be an enjoyable read even on the second, third, or fourth time around.

----------


## LoneWolf

Love Guns of The South.

----------


## Jtorsella

The Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit are incredible. I would suggest adding the Silmarillion, which is poetic and beautiful.

----------


## Stupified

Finishing up the fifth (and latest) book of A Song Of Fire And Ice. I'm pretty impressed by Mr. Martin, I must say. It's also extremely refreshing, though a bit depressing, to read a fantasy series where the good guys don't always win.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Such a cool thread.  Me likey.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Finishing up the fifth (and latest) book of A Song Of Fire And Ice. I'm pretty impressed by Mr. Martin, I must say. It's also extremely refreshing, though a bit depressing, to read a fantasy series where the good guys don't always win.


That whole series, starting with Game of Thrones, which they just made an HBO series for, is fantastic! 

Also I'd like to add "The Dresden Files" series by Jim Butcher. Its an excellent series about a modern noir detective who also just happens to secretly be a wizard. It hasn't disappointed yet and its 13 books in! Oh, and don't worry, each book is a self-contained story all part of a larger arc. Its not Wheel of Time.

----------


## sevin

Wow! I haven't looked at this thread in over a year. I didn't realized it'd been revived a few months ago. I updated the first post with people's suggestions.

----------


## No Free Beer

Atlas Shrugged is def. a must read.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Atlas Shrugged is def. a must read.


  I'm liking that book so far, but the dialogue isn't so great.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Nobody's mentioned Cory Doctorow?

His Little Brother is available as a free ebook, and is a must-read for anybody who wants a look at a possible near-future. He's written a ton of other stuff too.




> Little Brother is a scarily realistic adventure about how homeland security technology could be abused to wrongfully imprison innocent Americans. A teenage hacker-turned-hero pits himself against the government to fight for his basic freedoms. This book is action-packed with tales of courage, technology, and demonstrations of digital disobedience as the technophile’s civil protest.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Just about anything by Philip K. Dick or Fyodor Dostoevsky.

----------


## Shorty Dawkins

I didn't see "The Underground History of Education in America" by John Taylor Gatto. It is an amazing eye-opener. What is the real purpose of public schooling? Read it and find out.

Shorty Dawkins

----------


## _b_

Pictures of the Socialist Future by Eugene Richter

I haven't read this yet, but it comes very highly recommended from the folks at the Mises Institute, you can search their daily article sections for several reviews and commentaries on the book.  Sounds pretty impressive, especially for something published in 1893.

----------


## youngbuck

> I didn't see "The Underground History of Education in America" by John Taylor Gatto. It is an amazing eye-opener. What is the real purpose of public schooling? Read it and find out.
> 
> Shorty Dawkins


Looks interesting.  It's a non-fiction book, though, right?

----------


## bolil

Some one mentioned Fyodor, _Crime and Punishment_ is an excellent book...one to be studied AND read.
_The Picture of Dorian Grey_ by Oscar Wilde is also a good choice... especially for the morally decadent amongst us.

----------


## Jtorsella

> I'm liking that book so far, but the dialogue isn't so great.


How do you like it now?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Hey guys 

Working heaps... picked up Brad Thor's "Hidden Order" in an airport for light fiction. Turned out to pretty much be an "End The Fed" book; references Creature From Jekyll Island and more...

Hope you all are well, and fiction readers enjoy the book.

Onward!

----------


## specsaregood

I picked up a copy of "people of the mist" by H. Rider Haggard on a whim recently.  I must say, he is a durn good writer.   I may have to pick up some of his more famous novels and immerse myself in late 1800's adventurer literature for a bit.

----------


## specsaregood

> I picked up a copy of "people of the mist" by H. Rider Haggard on a whim recently.  I must say, he is a durn good writer.   I may have to pick up some of his more famous novels and immerse myself in late 1800's adventurer literature for a bit.


I finished off 2 more of his novels. "She" which is one of his most well read/sold/respected novels based on a mysterious woman that has lived for over 2 millennia and "King Solomon's Mines" which was his first allan quartermain novel.   

I didn't really care for "she"; it was an interesting concept, the historical sections were informative and the sections in regards to the Hebrews was dated -- which was interesting in itself as when the book was written there was no modern day Israel.  But the book carried on too much with the woman and it just didn't really grab me.   

King Solomon's mines was a pretty fun, quick read.  It is definitely better than the movie which changed some core sections.   

so far the first one I read "people of the mist" was my favorite.  I'm going to pick up one more novel of his Allan and the Ice-gods which sounds different enough to be worth going back to the well one more time. Overall, I'd recommend his books if you grew up on Indiana Jones and the like.

----------

